# News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]



## pcgh_Daniel_W (20. April 2011)

*News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]


----------



## z3ro22 (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

abzocke ???


----------



## patertom (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

müsste in wirklichkeit heißen:

Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games ABZOCK-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]

man, das teil ist ja übertrieben teuer.


----------



## HMCpretender (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Alternate nimmt recht hohe Gebühren fürs Zusammenbauen, aber die machens auch ordentlich und zicken nicht rum bei Reklamationen. Man muss auch nicht immer das billigste kaufen...


----------



## Rabowke (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



z3ro22 schrieb:


> abzocke ???





patertom schrieb:


> müsste in wirklichkeit heißen:
> 
> Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games ABZOCK-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]
> 
> man, das teil ist ja übertrieben teuer.


Wie wärs mit Komponenten auflisten, ggf. Betriebssystem & Arbeitsaufwand zur Installation und natürlich Zusammenbau.

Wenn man mit 40-50 EUR 'Stundenlohn' für einen IT Techniker ran geht, dann ist das schon recht niedrig gegriffen.

Würde mich mal interessieren auf welche Werte ihr kommt.


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Rabowke schrieb:


> z3ro22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > abzocke ???
> ...


naja, in anbetracht das die Maulhelden da jedesmal drüber Motzen und jedesmal nie so einen Rechner zusammen bekommen, kann man die auch diesesmal ruhigen Gewissens ignorieren


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

ja, echt lächerlich: meckern, aber keinen Gegenbeweis bringen. Ich hab mal alle Bauteile zusammengesucht beim Preisvergleich, also für jedes einzelne Teil den billigsten Preis, da müsste man dann aber mehrere Einzelbestellungen mit jeweils Versandkosten machen. Ohne Versandkosten komme ich, auch ohne Zusammenbau und ohne DVD-Laufwerk, schon auf mehr als 750€. Nebenbei: das Gehäuse ist halt nicht nur ein 30€ Gehäuse.  

Logisch: selber suchen und zusammenstellen+bauen, da kommt man billiger bei weg. Aber von "Abzocke" zu sprechen ist Quasch


----------



## Batze (21. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Rabowke schrieb:


> z3ro22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > abzocke ???
> ...



Wer es selbst nicht zusammen bauen kann, also dafür ist das Angebot besser als so manch ein Supermarkt Rechner. Das stimmt schon.

Aber:
Wenn Du wirklich glaubst da arbeiten speziallisierte PC Techniker, hm also da weißt du leider nicht sehr viel über solche Firmen.

Die schickt man mit höstens 10€ die Stunde nach Hause, Brutto wohlgemerkt, größtenteils kommen die auch noch von Zeitarbeitsfirmen und verdienen noch weniger.

In diversen Stellenangeboten solcher PC Schrauber Firmen werden nur Leute gesucht die ein wenig Ahnung haben.
Mehr muss auch nicht sein.

Ich hab sowas vor längerer zeit selbst mal gemacht, und das in verschiedenen Firmen, daher weiß ich wie es da zugeht.
Von 40-50 € kannste da nur träumen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Batze schrieb:


> [...]


Ich glaub du hast meine Aussage nicht bzw. falsch verstanden.

Ich sprach zwar von Stundenlohn, meinte damit aber nicht den Lohn, den der Arbeitnehmer ( Entgelt ) erhält, sondern was man für Stundensätze an IT Firmen bezahlen darf und da sind meine o.g. Summen noch günstig. 

Ich baue meinen PC seit dem 12 Lebensjahr aus- und natürlich auch wieder zusammen, trotzdem brauch ich für einen komplett neuen PC durchaus meine 2h+ ( inklusive BS installieren etc. ).


----------



## z3ro22 (22. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

was ist an ABZOCKE ???

eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen das war eine frage und kein ABZOCKE EINDEUTIG ABZOCKE.

ich wollte wissen ob ihr es als abzocke seht. weil ich mir bald ein neuen rechern kaufen möchte das war der grund.


----------



## Enisra (22. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



z3ro22 schrieb:


> was ist an ABZOCKE ???
> 
> eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen das war eine frage und kein ABZOCKE EINDEUTIG ABZOCKE.
> 
> ich wollte wissen ob ihr es als abzocke seht. weil ich mir bald ein neuen rechern kaufen möchte das war der grund.


ähm ja neee
also wer sich so umständlich und mehrdeutig ausdrückt darf sich nicht wundern wenn man solche Antworten bekommt
stell halt das nächste mal eine anständige Frage wenn du eine Antwort willst und nicht nur so ein hingeworfenes Wort


----------



## S-to-the-d (22. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Batze schrieb:


> Wer es selbst nicht zusammen bauen kann, also dafür ist das Angebot besser als so manch ein Supermarkt Rechner. Das stimmt schon.
> 
> Aber:
> Wenn Du wirklich glaubst da arbeiten speziallisierte PC Techniker, hm also da weißt du leider nicht sehr viel über solche Firmen.
> ...



Wenn ich so einen ausgemachten schwachsinn schon wieder lese dann stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf,

keine Ahnung von den gegebenheiten aber über das Produkt herziehen.
Du scheinst dich absolut null über die Preise sowohl der Hardware als auch des zusammenbaus informiert zu haben.

Mal davon abgesehen das der PC nicht von irgendeiner PC Schrauber Firma gebaut wird sondern von Alternate.
Das ist vieleicht ein kleiner Unterschied!


Aber gut dann machen wir einmal das was du nicht hinbekommst. Rechnen wir doch mal zusammen:


Preise der Komponenten von Alternate:


i5 2500 170€
GTX 560 TI  197€
Mainboard 95€
HDD 50€
Arbeitsspeicher ca. 90€
NT 85€
Kühler + Lüfter (CPU) 25€
Gehäuse 60€
Laufwerk 30€
Lüfter HDD Entkopler etc. 40€

Gesamt: 842€

Also 842 € OHNE Zusammenbau, bleiben noch  40€ für den Zusammenbau, das ist ein absolut fairer Preis!


Also bitte erst Hirn anschalten, vergleichen und dann Posten!
Dann kommt kein solcher schwachsinn dabei heraus!


----------



## hogan1980 (23. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



S-to-the-d schrieb:


> Batze schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer es selbst nicht zusammen bauen kann, also dafür ist das Angebot besser als so manch ein Supermarkt Rechner. Das stimmt schon.
> ...


  Arbeitest du bei Alternate, oder warum bist du so erpicht darauf dich zum Deppen zu machen?


----------



## z3ro22 (23. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

ich finde beleidigen sollte man auch  langsam mal mit geldstrafen einführen jedesmal das gleich. ich weiß mehr ich bin schlauer und besser.man man kauft euch ein leben...


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



z3ro22 schrieb:


> ich finde beleidigen sollte man auch  langsam mal mit geldstrafen einführen jedesmal das gleich. ich weiß mehr ich bin schlauer und besser.man man kauft euch ein leben...


öhöm
ich will ja nix sagen Schlaule, und wie schön das grade auch passt, aber so der Vorletzteund der Erste Beitrag lassen den Text hier eher zum Oximoron werden
Und im Übrigen sind Beleidigungen schon seit Ewigkeiten Strafbar


----------



## Theojin (25. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Diese Angebote sind doch nicht für die Leute, die richtig Ahnung von PCs haben. Die sind für Durchschnittszocker A und B, die nen neuen Rechner brauchen, adäquate Hardware für nen bezahlbaren Preis wollen, und das Ding bestellen, sich liefern lassen und loslegen wollen. Die halt selber zu faul oder nicht so bewandert sind, sich einen PC zusammenzustellen und zu -bauen.

Und für diese Klientel ist der Rechner schon verdammt gut, und kommt von einem namenhaften vertrauenswürdigen Händler. Ich sehe dieses Angebot mitnichten als Abzocke, außerdem sind die verkauften Stückzahlen dazu vermutlich viel zu gering. Ich denke nicht, das Alternate und PC Games davon 100 PCs pro Woche verkaufen  .


----------



## Lotek (25. April 2011)

*don't feed the 12 year old troll*

Speziell der i2500 PC macht für mich einen sehr guten Eindruck, was das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angeht.
Was das mit Abzocke zu tun hat, seinen Kunden ordentliche Hardware zu empfehlen, das kann hier vermutlich außer dem 12jährigen Troll keiner verstehen - muss man aber auch nicht.

Also für mich steht fest: Daumen hoch für die PCGH-Redaktion, die Hardware-Empfehlungen kann ja jeder selber beurteilen, vernünftig + ohne Zetern.
Wenn man die Kinder einfach nicht beachtet, suchen die sich schon von selber einen anderen Spielplatz.

Dann noch schöne Ostern, ich vergnüge mich derweil mit Dragon Age 2.


----------



## trion93 (29. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Pc Games pcs sind bestimmt nicht schlecht. Könntet ihr aber nicht auch noch Benchmarks mit Einstellungen und Min/Max/Durchschnitts FPS zeigen - natürlich von aktuellen Spielen (GTA IV, COD, Crysis 2...) zeigen bei solchen PCs? Gerade solche Infos sind als Gamer ja wichtig.


----------



## Deewee (30. April 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Also von meiner Seite ein dickes "THUMBS UP" an die PC Games.
Man wird heutzutage so häufig verarscht bei Saturn und co mit den Komplettsystemen, und so viele Leute mit nicht viel Ahnung von der Technik fallen drauf rein. Das ist doch die reinste Abzocke von Saturn / Mediamarkt und co.

Ich bau meine PCs zwar selber zusammen, aber für Leute mit nicht so viel Ahnung --> Zugreifen, was besseres findet Ihr nicht für die Kohle.


----------



## Butchnass (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Die Kommentare bei Alternate zeigen, dass die Leute im Großen und Ganzen mit den PC-Games-Pcs zufrieden waren. Da es mir auf den einen Hunderter mehr oder weniger nicht ankommt, wenn ich dafür stressfrei ohne große Zeitinvestition einen ordentlichen Rechner zusammengestellt bekomme, habe ich mir einen bestellt inklusive eines 27" Asus-Monitors aus dem letzten Vergleich der Zeitschrift.
Leider ist der Status beider Komponenten noch auf rot, wie lange nach der ersten Ankündigung sind die Rechner denn in der Vergangenheit gefertigt worden?


----------



## DoctorGonzo (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Interessante Rechner, aber kann man da vllt noch vor dem kauf etwas dran verändern, zb ein BR Laufwerk einsetzen?


----------



## linebacker24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

würde mir den pc bestellen.. hab nur eine frage:

ist der pc schon wlan fähig? bzw was brauche ich um ihn wlan fähig zu machen?


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



linebacker24 schrieb:


> würde mir den pc bestellen.. hab nur eine frage:
> 
> ist der pc schon wlan fähig? bzw was brauche ich um ihn wlan fähig zu machen?


öh, wie wär´s damit einen WLAN-Stick mitzubestellen?


----------



## Loken (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Glaubt ihr nicht, dass ein 460W NT für den Rechner ein bisschen wenig ist?


----------



## Hardy1080 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Bin stark am Überlegen, ob ich mir diesen PC gönnen soll - von den Komponenten klingt er ja mal nicht so schlecht. Für mich wäre wichtig, dass ich darauf The Witcher 2 und TESkyrim auf hohen (wenn nicht sogar höchsten) Einstellungen spielen könnte - was denkt ihr? Möglich?


----------



## Loken (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Möglich bestimmt, nur ist die Frage, ob du nicht lieber noch nen BlueRay-Laufwerk und ne vernünftige Soundkarte dabeihaben willst.


----------



## Hardy1080 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Soundkarte wäre sicher kein Fehler - was gibt es schöneres als die standesgemäße Audio-Untermalung zu diesen Grafik-Highlights   
Ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk ist zwar sicher ein nettes Extra, aber da ich ne PS3 hab eigentlich obsolet.


----------



## Enisra (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

naja
aber ich sag mal so, das ist hier ja wie bei dem der noch WLAN dazu haben will und das was den PC zur überlegeneren Hardware macht, man kauft sich einfach noch ne Soundkarte oder ein Blu-ray Laufwerk dazu und baut die ein


----------



## linebacker24 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

bei alternate gibts den pc zum gleichen preis und mit so ziemlich haargenau der gleichen hardware von systea...

nur eben mit bluray  da werde ich wohl zuschlagen

soundkarte und wlankarte fehlen aber leider auch


----------



## Butchnass (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Meinen habe ich am Donnerstag bei Alternate abgeholt (der Laden ist 15 Minuten von hier). Bin aber noch dabei alle Programme zu installieren und einzurichten (wenig Zeit am Wochenene gehabt) und konnte ansonsten noch keine Spiele drauf testen.
Lieferbar ist er aber somit mittlerweile!


----------



## Rubinstein (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Hab dann mal zugeschlagen und muss zugeben, dass ich soeben noch der Versuchung widerstehen konnte, den PC schlecht zu reden: Je weniger Bestellungen, desto eher steht die Kiste unter meinem Schreibtisch! Vielleicht ist "der 12jährige nerd" ja doch nicht ganz doof...


----------



## Nick1313 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Also wenn ich mir den PC mit in etwa denselben Komponenten selbst zusammenbaue, komm ich auf einen viel günstigeren Preis.




                  Intel Core i5-2500
                  ASUS P8H67-M LE Rev 3.0
Club3D Geforce GTX560 Ti
                  4GB-Kit G-Skil
Xigmatek Asgard Case
                  be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt
                  Samsung EcoGreen F3 1TB
                  Sony NEC Optiarc DVD
____
634,00 €

Hm, was denn da los?


----------



## Rubinstein (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Nick1313 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir den PC mit in etwa denselben Komponenten selbst zusammenbaue, komm ich auf einen viel günstigeren Preis.
> ...
> Xigmatek Asgard Case


Nimm doch gleich'n Pappkarton, dann kannste die 30 Euro auch noch sparen.   
www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,703045/Xigmatek-Asgard-im-Test-Wie-gut-ist-das-30-Euro-Gehaeuse/Gehaeuse/Test/


----------



## Butchnass (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Nick1313 schrieb:


> Intel Core i5-2500
> ASUS P8H67-M LE Rev 3.0
> Club3D Geforce GTX560 Ti
> 4GB-Kit G-Skil
> ...



Das kann ich dir sagen was da los ist, du hast nicht verstanden, dass Dienstleistungen Geld kosten und die meisten Firmen gerne noch einen Gewinn dabei erhalten möchten.


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

das Tolle ist ja auch, das bei diesen Bastelaktionen nie die Quelle angegeben wird und man bedenke das bei 2 Versendern u.U. auch 2 mal Versandkosten mit reinfallen, d.h. wenn ich 5€ Spare aber 10€ Versandkosten zahlen muss war das doch eher suboptimal


----------



## Loken (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

@Rubinstein: Mich würde interessieren, ob du den Rechner mittlerweile schon testen konntest (vielleicht auch mit Spielen) und eine Einschätzung bezüglich der Leistung geben kannst? Außerdem würde mich interessieren, welche 560Ti bei dir verbaut wurde (die von Gainward)?


----------



## Nick1313 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Enisra schrieb:


> das Tolle ist ja auch, das bei diesen Bastelaktionen nie die Quelle angegeben wird und man bedenke das bei 2 Versendern u.U. auch 2 mal Versandkosten mit reinfallen, d.h. wenn ich 5€ Spare aber 10€ Versandkosten zahlen muss war das doch eher suboptimal


Hardwareversand ist der Anbieter, bei dem ich es konfiguriert habe.

Und selbst wenn ich ein besseres Gehäuse auswählen und den PC von denen zusammenbauen lassen würde, käme ich auf einen Preis von vielleicht 680€. Höchstens.


----------



## Butchnass (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Die Grafikkarte von Gainward ist eingebaut.

Soso die bauen dir das also für 46 Euro zusammen, na klar.

Frag doch mal genau an was die Komponenten mit Montage bei deinem Händler kosten und lass es dir schriftlich geben. Dann kannste es hier reinstellen, mal sehen was bei rauskommt.


----------



## seuchensaal (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Hardwareversand baut für 20€ zusammen. Ist das so ungewöhnlich?


----------



## Swifffy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Interessant wie hier die Meinungen variieren.

Ich schließ mich mal der Pro-Abzocke Gruppe an.

Wenn man sich die Mühe macht und bei mindfactory.de die einzelnen Komponenten selbst in den Warenkorb zu legen und dann noch den Zusammenbau-Service in Anspruch nimmt, kommt man auf ein besseres System:

*Speicher: 8GB Exceleram Black Sark DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 54,15 €*  (wer gern mehr ausgeben will, kann es für teuere Marken machen. Sinn machts nicht. Bitte erst ein paar reviews zum Thema Speicher lesen bevor nun blöde Kommentare kommen)

*Festplatte: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 43,45 €
*
*Gehäuse: ATX Midi Cooler Master 690 II LITE PURE Black Edition 63,20 €
*
*Graka: 1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe 188.35 €*

*CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 **32.30*€ (Vorsicht mit dem Monster hier. An diese Kühlleistung und enorm niedrige Geräuschentwcklung (nicht hörbar) kommen nicht viele CPU Kühler ran. Aber dieser RIESENBROCKEN passt nicht in alle Gehäuse und wird/sollte nicht vormontiert sein, da er mit seinen fast 900 Gramm beim Transport leicht abreißt!)

*Paste: Arctic Cooling MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste, 4 Gramm 6,90 €* (für die Eigenbastler)

*Mehr Lüfter: 2 mal 120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz 17,80 €* (damit hat man mit dem obengenannten Gehäuse 4 Gehäuselüfter. Es wird sich bezahlbar machen)

*Mainboard: Asrock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX 101,36 €* (Ja, die neue Z Genration muss nicht teuer sein! Verbindet die  H67 und P67 Boards plus mehr - Stichwort SDD. Kostet weniger als die teuren ASUS Produkte, ist aber ganz genau gleich gut. Wer SLI oder Crossfire haben möchte und paar andere Gimmigs sollte die PRO4 Version kaufen. Kostet ca 50 € mehr. Und ein stärkeres Netzteil muss natürlich her! Informiert euch einfach mal etwas über die Z-Boards.)

*Netzteil: 550W Super Flower Amazon 80+ Bronze 53,58 €* (Super leise, wie immer nicht  hörbar! Ist zwar nicht 80+Silber, wie das PCgames Model aber die 30  € weniger, die es kostet, würde PCgames Netzteil in vll. 20 Jahren über Stromkosten  rausbekommen. Dicker Tadel and PCgames für die Empfehlung des 460W Cougar SX PCGH!
Wer ein Gold Netzteil haben will ist mit dem *550W SuperFlower Golden Green Pro 80plus gold für 69.36 €* gut bedient, rendiert sich aber auch erst in Jahren.)
*
Processor: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX 167,85 €* (Also echt mal, nicht die K Version und kein P67 Mainboard anzubieten ist eine Frechheit. Die Kosten zusammen auch nur ein Paar Euro mehr als die ohne-K und die H67er).*
*
Gesamtpreis:  734,01 € 

Laufwerk: ca 20-60  €  Blue-Ray ist nun mal teuer. Aber im Zeitalter von Flashsticks und e-Satas...naja. Einige brauchens, abdere nicht. Kann man machen. Würde auch ein Externes empfehlen, da es immer mehr Notebooks ohne Laufwerk gibt, und falls man mal ein solches Notebook kaufen möchte, hat man doch noch ein Laufwerk. Aber vorsicht die sind noch schweine teuer.

Wer nun nicht in der Lage ist den PC selbst zusammen zu bauen oder einfach keine Lust hat, kann nochmal *69,90 € für eine Montage + TEST zahlen, kann sich aber die Paste sparen. Insgesamt also noch immer unter 800 €, da man auch keine Versankosten bei Mitternachtsbestellungen zahlen muss (siehe Mindfactory Seite).

*Der Gesamt Preis kann auch nochmal gut und gerne um 20 € runter gehen, da bei Mindfactory die Preise immer in Bewegung sind und gerade relativ hoch sind (ich schau mir die Preise fast täglich an, ja ich habe ein Leben und ja 
ich warte nur auf den richtigen Moment mir einen neues PC zu holen, aber
 mein Studium hat was dagegen).

So, all in all, kann ich den PCgames Rechner nur im Vergleich zu anderen Kompletsystemen empfehlen. Wer sich aber die Mühe macht und ganze 10 min. investiert um sich die einzelnen Komponenten selbst in den Warenkorb zu legen, fährt um einiges billiger und auch noch schneller (für Nichtselbstbastler gleich teuer, aber trotzem schneller)!

Daher Schande auf PCgames für diesen Rechner und insbesondere, dafür dass sie mit ALTERNATE zusammen arbeiten. Es gibt wohl keinen teureren PC-Internet-Shop!!!!!        

Zu allen (außer Netzteil und RAM) von mir gelisteten Komponten gibts TESTS. Bevor also nun losgepöbelt wird, bitte erst diese durchlesen. Es hilft.

@Butchnass: Ja bei Hardwareversand kostet die Montage tatsächlich nur 20 € 
http://www3.hardwareversand.de... 

(ich weiß, es wäre für dich schneller gegangen einfach selbst nach zu sehen, anstatt nen doofen Kommentar zu schreiben, wär aber uncool).

Der Belastungstest kostet dann noch mal 50 €, den kann man sich aber getrost sparen.


----------



## Swifffy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Haha, wie geil, ich möchte nun PCgames nicht unterstellen eine unseriöse Zeitschrift zu sein, aber nur mal zum Vergleich: 

Der Core i5-2500 für 879 PC soll *21.601* Punkte im Punkte im 3D Mark Vantage erreichen.
Der PCGH-High-End-PC 2500K-Edition soll *18.277 *Punkte Punkte im 3D Mark Vantage erreichen.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,661819/Die-offiziellen-PCGH-PCs-im-Ueberblick-Anzeige/Komplett-PC/News/bildergalerie/?iid=943168&vollbild

Der *300€ teurere  PCGH-High-End-PC 2500K-Edition* ist laut PCgames *schwächer* und das trotz (nahezu) identischen Teilen und einem höher taktbaren Prozessors!!
Wie das nun möglich sein kann. Wahrscheinlich sind solche SCHWANKUNGEN ganz normal bei Benchmarks...

Nebenbei wird bei dem High-End die Lautsträrke aus .5 Metern gemessen. Beim 879€ Ding aus 1m.
http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Brands-19921/News/Jetzt-lieferbar-Neuer-PC-Games-PC-mit-Geforce-GTX-560-Ti-und-Core-i5-2500-fuer-879-Euro-Video-Anzeige-820300/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,818403/PCGH-High-End-PC-2500K-Edition-i5-2500K-Geforce-GTX-560-Ti-128-GB-SSD-fuer-1149-Euro-Anzeige/Komplett-PC/News/

Ja was soll man den noch dazu sagen. Wenn selbst die Messintrumente nicht consistent sind, dann kann man doch gleich alle Werte in die Tonne kloppen.
Nebenbei ich hab das leiseste Notebook der Welt, oder hörts einer von euch? Dacht ich mir. 

Wer die PCgames Rechner kauft, kriegt zwar keinen Scheiß, wird trotzdem gut abgezockt. Das schöne ist, wer  so galant verarscht wird, der wird sturr bleiben und nicht öffentlich zu geben im Unrecht zu sein. 

Ich frag mich auch warum ein Entkoppler bei einem der leiseten HDDs gebraucht wird?
Antwort: Weil das Gehäuse billiger Scheiß ist.

Thanks, I'm out

Bauteile im Vergleich

PCGH-High-End-PC 2500K-Edition 1149 (stand 30.04.2011):          
  i5-2500K 
Geforce GTX 560 Ti 
120-GB-SSD 
Samsung F3 1000gig
Asus-Board P8P67 R.3.0
8 GiByte DDR3-RAM
 Antec-Gehäuse Three Hundred
Cougar SX460

Core i5-2500 für 879 PC:
i5-2500 

Geforce GTX 560 Ti
Samsung F3 1000gig
 Asus-Platine P8H67 R.3.0. D
8 GiByte DDR3-RAM
Antec-Gehäuse Three Hundred
Cougar SX460


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

naja
also wer sich freiwillig den Dummschwätzern anschließt . . .


----------



## Swifffy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Ich glaube, du hast da was missverstanden Enisra. Ich hab mich nicht dir und den Dummschwätzern angeschlossen.

Aber ich danke dir für einen der konstruktivsten Kommentare, die ich je  gelesen hab. Deine bisherigen Kommentare zeugten schon von  unvergleichlicher Fachexpertise. Das dies noch zu überbieten war, hielt ich für unmöglich.    

Es wäre aber schön gewesen, wenn du tatsächlich 
etwas Zeit in dieses Thema investiert hättest und wenigstens etwas 
konstruktive Kritik anbringen könntest.  Z.B. hätte man sagen 
können, dass der PCgames Artikel schon einen Monat alt ist und nun die 
Preise sicherlich gefallen sind...was aber nicht der Fall ist.



> naja, in anbetracht das die Maulhelden da jedesmal drüber Motzen und  jedesmal nie so einen Rechner zusammen bekommen, kann man die auch diesesmal ruhigen Gewissens ignorieren


Nunja, in anbetracht das ICH Maulheld da jedesmal drüber Motze und jedesmal einen BESSEREN Rechner zusammen bekommen, kann man DICH auch diesesmal ruhigen Gewissens ignorieren.

Es ist schade:
Gibt man keine Referenzen für seine Argumente an, kommen sofort agressive Kommentare, dass man doch die Fresse halten soll. 
Gibt man Referenzen für seine Argumente an und belegt, dass man absolut recht hat, kommen schwachsinnige Kommentare ohne Inhalt. 

Dabei sollen solche Diskussion doch nur im Interesse des Endverbrauchers sein. Immerhin wurde von Einigen eindeutig darauf hingewiesen, dass man viel Geld sparen kann. 

Egal, ich habs versucht und meine gute Tat für den Tag erledigt. Aus Fehlern muss man nun selbst lernen.
Das Geld, das aber Einige so freizügig verschwenden, wäre woanders besser investiert. 
Vielleicht im Bildungssystem.


----------



## z3ro22 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

ich habe das ding gk üer ein kolege er rennt wie ein tier und wer auf jeden centguckt pech. anfangs war ich skeptisch aber das ding rennt und ist auch nicht so laut passt.schöner rechner


----------



## Butchnass (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Swifffy schrieb:


> @Butchnass: Ja bei Hardwareversand kostet die Montage tatsächlich nur 20 €
> http://www3.hardwareversand.de...
> 
> (ich weiß, es wäre für dich schneller gegangen einfach selbst nach zu sehen, anstatt nen doofen Kommentar zu schreiben, wär aber uncool).


Du hast mich nicht ganz verstanden, ich vergleiche eben nicht groß um jetzt 10% bei solch einem Betrag zu sparen. Die Zeit, die ich bräuchte um mich tatsächlich in die Materie einzuarbeiten, ist mir zu schade, ich verdiene das, was ich sparen kann, wenn ich diese Zeit zum Arbeiten nutze. Bis ich mir den nächsten PC kaufe, habe ich wieder alles vergessen.
Deswegen kenne ich leider auch nicht die diversen Seiten, die man zum Vergleich nutzen kann (obige habe ich noch nie besucht).
Mein Kommentar bezüglich des Zusammenbaus entstand sicher aus Unwissenheit, aber vor allem auch aus Unglauben, dass tatsächich jemand für eine Summe von 46 Euro (von 20 mal ganz zu schweigen) den PC montiert. Dauert das nicht mindestens 1-2 Stunden? Da liegt der Lohn für den Monteur schon sehr gering, aber na gut ist eben nicht meine Welt.

Ich surfe in meiner Freizeit auf PC-Games, dort habe ich den PC gesehen, wusste ich brauch mal wieder irgendeine neue Maschine ohne mir groß Gedanken zu machen und habe dann eben zugeschlagen. Vor allem auch aus dem Grund, dass ich sehr nahe am Alternateladen wohne und in der Vergangenheit oftmals sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht habe. Mehrmals wurden mir Hardwarekomponenten in der Garantie ohne Nachfragen/Tests sofort innerhalb von Minuten dort getauscht. Sollte ich also ein Problem haben, kostet mich das ganze nur wenig Zeit und das ist für mich wichtiger als der eine oder andere Euro.

Deinen Vergleich finde ich gut und ich lasse mich auch gerne auf diese Weise von jemandem der offensichtlich mehr Ahnung hat eines Besseren belehren. Vielen Dank dafür und nix für ungut. Der PC scheint somit eben nicht die günstigste Alternative zu sein.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Swifffy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast da was missverstanden Enisra. Ich hab mich nicht dir und den Dummschwätzern angeschlossen.
> 
> A


In deinem Zweiten Satz da haste das aber schon reichlich unmissverständlich gemacht


----------



## Rubinstein (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Loken schrieb:


> @Rubinstein: Mich würde interessieren, ob du den Rechner mittlerweile schon testen konntest (vielleicht auch mit Spielen) und eine Einschätzung bezüglich der Leistung geben kannst? Außerdem würde mich interessieren, welche 560Ti bei dir verbaut wurde (die von Gainward)?


Verbaut ist die von Gainward.
3D Mark 11 und 06 liegen bei mir nur geringfügig drunter, aber Vantage deutlich (<18000).
Irrtum, mangelnde Sorgfalt oder einfach nur Panne, was weiß ich. Sicher keine bewußte Abzocke, denn damit würden sie sich ja doch nur ins eigene Knie schießen in dem sie den eigenen hochwertigeren 2500K Edition abwerten.

Sehr positiv die Lieferzeit: Sonntag online bestellt, Montag Nachmittag schon raus und Dienstag mittag bei mir angekommen.

 Für jemanden wie mich, der keinen Durchblick bei aktueller Hardware hat, hätte es sehr viel Zeit gebraucht die richtigen Komponenten auszuwählen. Bei einem selber zusammengestellten System hätte ich auch keinerlei Möglichkeit gehabt, im Vorfeld einzuschätzen wie laut bzw leise er sein wird. Ein Punkt, der für mich wesentlich wichtiger war als die Möglichkeit zum Übertakten. Auch wenn sich die Messungen nun im Nachhinein als zweifelhaft erweisen (wegen unterschiedlicher Meßabstände), so ist doch immerhin überhaupt gemessen worden und ich hatte wenigstens einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt.
 Dem kann man natürlich entgegenhalten: Wer gar nicht misst, misst auch keinen Mist (kann ihn dafür aber um so besser verzapfen).


----------



## boyclar (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Butchnass schrieb:


> Swifffy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Butchnass: Ja bei Hardwareversand kostet die Montage tatsächlich nur 20 €
> ...


 Rechtschreibung =


----------



## Rubinstein (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Fairerweise muss ich doch mal ne Lanze brechen für Swifffy, auch wenn er sich teilweise wie ein pickeliger Dummschwätzer anhört: Was er da in Post #20 zusammenstellt, ist tatsächlich vom allerfeinsten, soweit ich das mal stichprobenhaft überprüfen konnte.
 Nun ja, wenn ich kein Leben hätte und außer Reviews und Benchmarks nicht noch was anderes im Sinn hätte, wäre ich vermutlich auf ne ähnliche Zusammenstellung gekommen.


----------



## Rubinstein (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Den unverhältnismäßig hohen Vantage score kann ich mir inzwischen erklären. Die neue Version von Vantage ist zur Zeit extrem buggy und hängt sich bei mir wie bei vielen anderen auch schon beim ersten Test auf. Als temporäre Lösung wird vorgeschlagen, die ältere Version zu nehmen bis der bug gefixt ist und/oder auch einen Downgrade der Nvidia Treiber vorzunehmen. Gerade in Kombination mit der letzten Maßnahme passiert aber folgendes: Der letzte Physik Test wird von der GPU anstatt von der CPU (wie mittlerweile von der der neuen Version erzwungen) erledigt und liefert dadurch natürlich einen viel zu hohen Wert, so dass die Gesamtbewertung der CPU auf 57859 (laut pcgames) bzw. 57255 (bei mir) kommt. Was mich nur wundert, dass dieser Wert überhaupt veröffentlicht werden konnte, was in meinem Fall nämlich abgewiesen wurde. Vermutlich stammt das pcgames Testergebniss noch aus einer Zeit vor der Umstellung, als der Physik-Test noch auf der GPU laufen durfte?


----------



## Luccah (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

hab gerade noch was zu der GraKa in der CT gelesen..das Ding zieht Strom wie sau..wie kann man sowas empfehlen?


----------



## Rubinstein (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Luccah schrieb:


> hab gerade noch was zu der GraKa in der CT gelesen..das Ding zieht Strom wie sau..wie kann man sowas empfehlen?


Wie wär's mit einem Link? Oder zumindest welche Ausgabe?

Ich komm dir mal zu vor... 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Nvidia-enthuellt-GeForce-GTX-560-Ti-1176696.html



> Nvidia hat die Leistungsaufnahme der GeForce GTX 560 Ti im Leerlauf gut
> in den Griff bekommen: lediglich 15 Watt verheizt sie im Windows-Betrieb
> – und ist mit dem Referenzkühlsystem bei 0,3 Sone kaum zu hören. Im
> Dual-Monitor-Betrieb waren es nur ein paar Watt mehr, sofern der zweite
> ...



Hört sich dann doch ein bisschen anders an, oder?


----------



## Azragul (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Hallo ... warum verbaut ihr nicht gleich ne 560Ti mit 2GB Ram? die ist nicht wesentlich teurer als die 1GB-Variante und bietet mehr Puffer, um die Karte auch länger, in Zukunft, benutzen zu können. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Rubinstein (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Der PC kam sehr schnell: Am Sonntag bestellt, ging am Montag Nachmittag raus und war am Dienstag Mittag da.

Das zum positiven Teil.

 Nachdem ich mich ein paar Tage mit unstabilem Verhalten herumplagen musste, stellte ich die Ursache fest: Einer der beiden Speichermodule war defekt. Nachdem ich darauf zuerst 4 Minuten in der (kostenpflichtigen) Warteschleife von Alternate abhängen und mich anschließend mit einem übel gelaunten Servicemann herumgeschlagen durfte (aka: "was ich denn überhaupt für ne Vorstellung hätte, natürlich würden die PCs vor Auslieferung getestet, aber bei den vielen Millionen Schaltkreisen könne sehr wohl bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme was kaputt gehen, er würde sich diese Unterstellung verbitten und gleich wieder auflegen und überhaupt seien PCs heute nur noch Wegwerfware" usw. in dem Stil), wurde ich dann vor die Wahl gestellt, entweder den ganzen PC zurückzuschicken oder beide(!) Speichermodule. Ginge nicht anders, sei ein Speicherkit und sie würden ansonsten keine Gewährleistung vom Hersteller erhalten. Und "auf Vertrauen" wollten sie mir auch keinen neuen Speicher zusenden, da hätten sie zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Hallo, kein Vertrauen zu einem Kunden der soeben fast 1000 Euro hingelegt hat? An dem Punkt stand ich kurz davor, vom Kauf zurückzutreten. Wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht schon einiges an Arbeit auf der Platte gewesen wäre, hätte ich das mit Sicherheit auch getan.

 Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass der Fall wenigstens schnell abgewickelt wird und ich nicht erst noch darauf warten muss, dass der Speicher erst zum Hersteller geschickt wird, dort geprüft wird, dann gewartet wird bis der Ersatz zurück ist und dann erst zu mir. Dann wäre der Hals vollends dick. In dem Fall würde sich unter anderem auch die Frage aufdrängen, wo bitte schön liegt dann noch der Vorteil eines Komplett-PCs? Wo auch immer, wohl kaum aber in der Garantieabwicklung (wie an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt wurde).

Das jedenfalls zum viel gelobten Service und der "großzügigen" und "kulanten" Service-Abwicklung von Alternate. Ich sage dazu nur: Erstes Mal war letztes Mal.

EDIT: Der Ärger mit dem Servicemann kam vor allem dadurch zustande, dass ich Zweifel daran angemeldet hatte, dass der PC tatsächlich vor Auslieferung getestet worden ist. Ein einfacher Speichertest hätte *sofort* das defekte Modul aufgespürt, da der seltene "Glücksfall" vorlag und der Defekt direkt am Anfang des Speicherbereichs lag. Offenbar besteht dieses "Testen" aber nur in An/Aus und (im Höchstfall) gucken ob das Bios hochfährt.


----------



## Farragut (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

also jeden PC auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, ist sicherlich etwas zuviel verlangt, aber wenn dann schon was schief läuft dann auch noch beim service pampig zu sein, ist das letzte. wenn man keinen bock auf service und kundenkontakt hat, sollte man sich einen anderen job suchen.

ich werfs mal einfach in die runde, wenn man sich schon einen Komplett PC zulegt, bei dem man sowieso mehr bezahlt als seine Einzelteile wert sind, könnte man gleich zu einem renomierten Hersteller greifen, die haben dann wenigstens auch einen vernünftigen Service und schicken zB Speichermodule auch einfach mal so zum Kunden und lassen sich das defekte DANACH zukommen...siehe Dell und Co


----------



## Vordack (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt vorbestellen: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Loken schrieb:


> Möglich bestimmt, nur ist die Frage, ob du nicht lieber noch nen BlueRay-Laufwerk und ne vernünftige Soundkarte dabeihaben willst.



Mich würde ehrlich mal interessieren ob Du in letzter Zeit einen Vergleichstest zwischen Onboard Sound und soundkarte gemacht hast?

Ich hab mir auch ne SB X:Fi gekauft... aber wenn ich diese mit meinem Onbord Sound vergleiche sind die Unterschiede minimal. Einzig di SB-Treiber finde ich wesentlich besser.

Nur zum spielen ist eine Soundkarte mMn nicht zwingend erforlderlich.


----------



## Rubinstein (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Farragut schrieb:


> also jeden PC auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, ist sicherlich etwas zuviel verlangt


Warum? Ich hab mich mal umgeschaut und die erstbeste Hardwarelösung für knapp 300 Euro gefunden. Für den privaten Anwender sicher zu teuer, aber für einen großen Laden wie Alternate sollte das doch drin sein. Und selbst wenn so ein kompletter check mehrere Stunden dauern sollte, da braucht doch kein Mitarbeiter dabei zu sitzen. Am Ende gibt es einen umfangreichen Prüfbericht der dann auch dem Kunden mit ausgeliefert werden könnte. Von mir aus auch nur auf Kundenwunsch mit sagen wir mal 10 Euro Aufpreis. Wäre ich durchaus bereit dafür zu zahlen und nach 30 Anwendungen hätte sich so ein Gerät schon amortisiert. Wobei ich fast wetten möchte, dass Alternate so ein Gerät schon besitzt. Andernfalls ist professionelle Fehlersuche bei Komplettsystemen kaum vorstellbar, jedenfalls nicht im großen Stil, wie es bei Alternate der Fall sein dürfte.


----------



## Farragut (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Rubinstein schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also jeden PC auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, ist sicherlich etwas zuviel verlangt
> ...


aus meiner damaligen Zeit bei Dell, weiss ich zb das die sowas machen. die kisten werden an prüfstationen nochmal genau durchgecheckt und auf herz nieren getestet. ich kann aber nicht mit sicherheit sagen das es 100% alle geräte sind, noch wie lange so ein test dauert.
aber in alternates fall, wird es sich wirtschaftlich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen, der extra aufwand der dafür betrieben werden müsste. und wie in diesem thread schonmal erwähnt, das ist auch nur ein laden mit halbwegs technisch begabten leuten. erwartet nicht zuviel von denen, wenn die wissen wie die kisten zusammen gesteckt werden, reicht das als qualifikation...


----------



## Rubinstein (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Wie auch immer. Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, wie lange der Reklamations-Vorgang dauern wird. Laut Paketverfolgung sind die Riegel gestern am Montag (30.Mai) eingetroffen, heute habe ich die Benachrichtigung von Alternate erhalten, sind also jetzt in der Service-Abteilung angekommen.


----------



## Lurelein (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Viel zu teuer! Die selben Komponenten hab ich letztens für knapp 150€ weniger verbaut ...


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich keinen High-End-Rechner hätte...


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Lurelein schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer! Die selben Komponenten hab ich letztens für knapp 150€ weniger verbaut ...


... und du hast was für ein Stundensatz dafür genommen? 

Ansonsten kann ich bei RAM Kauf / neuer PC nur memtest86+ empfehlen. Damit teste ich neue RAMs immer sofort, egal ob privat oder in der Firma. Einmal eine Nacht durchlaufen lassen bringt eine grobe (!) Sicherheit, normalerweise werden Fehler relativ fix gefunden.

Bei meinen letzten drei RAM Käufen war immer ein Paar defekt. Egal welcher Hersteller, RAM Type oder Marken bzw. Billigram.


----------



## Rubinstein (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich bei RAM Kauf / neuer PC nur memtest86+ empfehlen.


Zu dem gleichen Schluss bin ich auch inzwischen gekommen und zwar unbedingt die Version 4.2, wenn man es mit Sandy Bridge CPUs zu tun hat. Es gibt ein bootfähiges Image, das auf CD brennen und damit booten. Falls man noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk hat, sollte wohl auch gehen.

In meinem Fall sieht es allerdings so aus, dass ich den Rechner wohl zurückschicken muss. Inzwischen zuckt er nicht mal mehr (ich komme nicht mal mehr ins BIOS) und hat im Laufe seines kurzen Lebens anscheinend schon 3 verschiedene RAM-Bänke zerschossen. Hat das schon mal einer erlebt, ist das überhaupt technisch möglich? Das board ist nicht übertaktet gewesen...

Was ich übrigens mal nebenbei bemerken möchte ist der Preis, mit dem der Rechner hier angezeigt wird. In dieser Version (ohne Windows) ist er bei Alternate nicht (mehr?) zu bekommen, dafür aber für 100 Euro mehr mit der OEM Version von Windows 7. Wo bitte schön zahlt man 100 Euro dafür? Normalerweise kostet das irgendwas mit 70 + Euro.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Rubinstein schrieb:


> [...] Wo bitte schön zahlt man 100 Euro dafür? Normalerweise kostet das irgendwas mit 70 + Euro.


Mach jetzt mal nicht den gleichen Fehler wie die User hier, die die einzelnen Hardwarepreise auflisten und der Meinung sind, das sei dann soviel günstiger.

Windows muss auch installiert und konfiguriert werden.

Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass soetwas über Klonen gemacht wird. D.h. bei Alternate und Co sitzt kein Student, der pro Tag 100x Windows installiert, sondern bei gleicher Konfigurationen etc. einfach ein fertiges Image drübergebügelt wird.

Trotzdem muss man seine Arbeitsleistung miteinrechnen ...


----------



## Rubinstein (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Jetzt lieferbar: Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Rubinstein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...] <- alte Schule, was?
> ...


   Naja ok, da war zwar etwas vorinstalliert, das wohl suggerieren sollte, die Windows Installation zu erleichtern, aber installieren und konfigurieren musste ich letzten Endes doch selbst. Und meines Wissens (so war es jedenfalls noch bei Windows XP) sind solche "recovery CDs", wie sie auch hier dabei lag, vollwertige Installations Medien, auch wenn der Titel etwas anderes suggeriert. Über den Sinn und Zweck solcher "Installationshilfen" kann man sicher geteilter Meinung sein.


----------



## Bangheader (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

ich glaub ich hol mir den zum 18ten :3 Aber noch ne Frage: ich hab mir zu Weihnachten ne neue GraKa gekauft, eine Ati HD5770 von Sapphire. Würde es was bringen die noch einzubauen oder kann ich mit der nichts mehr anstellen dann? Hat das Mainboard von diesem PC eine SLI unterstützung?


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



> ich glaub ich hol mir den zum 18ten :3 Aber noch ne Frage: ich hab mir zu Weihnachten ne neue GraKa gekauft, eine Ati HD5770 von  Sapphire. Würde es was bringen die noch einzubauen oder kann ich mit der nichts mehr anstellen dann? Hat das Mainboard von diesem PC eine SLI unterstützung?



Mit deiner HD5770 kannste da nix anfangen. Vorallem braucht diese Karte (da ATI karte) 
kein SLI sondern Crossfire. In dem PCGames PC steckt eine Nvidia Karte.

Ich find für leute die es sich nicht selbst zutrauen im Internet zu recherchieren, hardware auszuwählen und diese zusammenzubauen und das System zu konfigurieren, ist das durchaus Ok. Zumindest macht man da nix falsch.
Jeder hat bereiche wo die eigene Kompetenz nicht ausreicht, da zahlt man dann immer etwas drauf, was ja nix schlimmes ist, kann ja nicht jeder ALLES können, sonst würden einige Dienstleistungssektoren aber schwarz sehen


----------



## Rubinstein (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> Zumindest macht man da nix falsch.
> Jeder hat bereiche wo die eigene Kompetenz nicht ausreicht, da zahlt man dann immer etwas drauf, was ja nix schlimmes ist, kann ja nicht jeder ALLES können, sonst würden einige Dienstleistungssektoren aber schwarz sehen


Würde ich ja auch gerne glauben, allerdings gibt es offenbar Bereiche, wo selbst die Experten an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Ich habe inzwischen etwas entdeckt, das auf meine Probleme mit dem Rechner hindeutet oder zumindest eine Variante davon zu sein scheint. In dem Zusammenhang hatte ich gestern mal wieder einen spontanen, ungewollten Reboot. Zum Glück (bisher und seit meiner letzten Maßnahme) nur ein Einzelfall. Ich bin allerdings skeptisch, dass das so bleiben wird:
http://www.computerbase.de/for... http://www.hardwareluxx.de/com... 

Auch wenn hier die Rede vom Asus P8P67 ist (im PC-Games PC ist ein P8H67 verbaut), sollte man davon ausgehen, dass der H67 ebenfalls betroffen ist, zumal die Ursache dieser mysteriösen reboots noch völlig im Dunkeln liegen. Alle "Lösungsvorschläge" sind der reinste Voodoo (einschließlich meiner eigenen) und können sich anscheinend auch jederzeit wieder in Luft auflösen.

Es tut mir Leid, wenn ich jetzt den ein oder anderen verunsichert habe, aber persönlich hätte ich diese Infos gerne *vor* dem Kauf gehabt. Vermutlich hätte ich mich dann generell gegen ein board von Asus entschieden. Das Dumme an diesen Ausfällen ist, dass sie ohne Weiteres in sehr großen Abständen auftreten können, dann plötzlich wieder massiv, nur um dann 2 Tage später wieder zu verschwinden. Was die Fehlersuche, auch für den besten Service, extrem schwierig gestaltet.


----------



## ProGamer01 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*

dieses pcgames pc hat die Grafikkarte Geforce GTX 560 TI/1.024 Mibyte


----------



## ProGamer01 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Neuer PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]*



ProGamer01 schrieb:


> COOL


----------



## DragonBaron (21. Juni 2011)

Rubinstein schrieb:


> Würde ich ja auch gerne glauben, allerdings gibt es offenbar Bereiche, wo selbst die Experten an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Ich habe inzwischen etwas entdeckt, das auf meine Probleme mit dem Rechner hindeutet oder zumindest eine Variante davon zu sein scheint. In dem Zusammenhang hatte ich gestern mal wieder einen spontanen, ungewollten Reboot. Zum Glück (bisher und seit meiner letzten Maßnahme) nur ein Einzelfall. Ich bin allerdings skeptisch, dass das so bleiben wird:
> http://www.computerbase.de/for... http://www.hardwareluxx.de/com...
> 
> Auch wenn hier die Rede vom Asus P8P67 ist (im PC-Games PC ist ein P8H67 verbaut), sollte man davon ausgehen, dass der H67 ebenfalls betroffen ist, zumal die Ursache dieser mysteriösen reboots noch völlig im Dunkeln liegen. Alle "Lösungsvorschläge" sind der reinste Voodoo (einschließlich meiner eigenen) und können sich anscheinend auch jederzeit wieder in Luft auflösen.
> ...


 Hi Rubinstein,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Posts und die Links.
Ich hatte diesen PC auch in der engeren Wahl. Jetzt lasse ich lieber die Finger von dieser Kiste. Dann werde ich wohl lieber wie bisher meinen nächsten Rechner selber zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du diesen Rechner ohne Probleme zurückschicken kannst und Dein Geld schnell zurück erhälst.


----------



## EsQbar (22. Juni 2011)

wieso gibts den denn momentan nur mit windows 7 ?


----------



## trion93 (23. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Tipp, wenn man auf ner PCGames seite einen Gamer PC verkaufen will, dann wäre ein Benchmark von aktuellen Spielen mit FPS auf max. Details nützlich um sich zu entscheiden ob man kauft oder nicht.


----------



## MadDog316 (27. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend Community.

Ich hab da mal ein paar fragen zu diesen Rechner.

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zulegen der geeignet fürs zocken ist und bin dabei auf diesen hier gestoßen der sich doch sehr gut in meinen Ohren anhört 

Meine Fragen:

Kann man denn bei Alternate auch direkt abholen?
Muss man denn Vorbestellen? Denn auf der Seite finde ich nichts dazu.
Welcher Brenner ist eingebaut? Ausser denn LG Foto finde ich nicht viel.
Wie ist es mit der Garantie? Wenn zum beispiel Alternate pleite geht.

oder wäre der besser?
http://www.alternate.at/html/product/PC-Systeme_Komplettsysteme_Gaming_ohne_Betriebssystem/PC_Games_Hardware/Performance-PC_GTX560-Edition/516436/?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mich Beraten denn ich bin leider nicht mehr am neusten stand 

MfG MadDog


----------



## novex12 (3. Juli 2011)

Wer selber baut spart  über 200€ und hat sinnvolle Upgrades schon verbaut.
Das Bestellt bei einem einzigen zuverlässigen Hardwareshop und nicht bei Hinz und Kunz.

Nimmt man das volle PCGH Budget reichts locker für einen Gaming PC der in einer
ganz anderen Liga mitspielt.

Für alle die nicht selber bauen wollen oder können ist das Angebot zumindest
nicht so überzogen wie bei den großen Elektromärkten oder den anderen 
Internetplattformen die "Gaming-PCs" anbieten. Hier zahlt man dann für ein schlechteres System auch mal über EIN TAUSEND Euro. 


Zur Hardware:

Markennetzteil, 
gut, effizient!

Gehäuse, 
gut belüftet !

RAM,
NoName Valueram, trotzdem gute 8GB !

Festplatte, 
billigste Samsung am Markt! Eher nicht so gut

CPU, MoBo, 
Beide sehr gut, nur nicht übertaktbar. 

CPU-Kühler, 
günstiger mittelklasse Kühler, mit einem leiseren Lüfter versehen. (Noiseblocker PWM schätze ich mal). Ist mir klar warum 30dB erreicht werden, und wer zur Hölle sagt das 30 dB leise=silent sind. Dieser Geräuschpegel ist deutlich hörbar.

Grafikkarte, habe ich selbst (Gaindwar GTX 560ti)
der Standardkühler macht großen lärm, und das schon bei kleiner Last,
lasst es mal Sommer werden, der Lüfter dreht dann gerne mal mit >3000UPM 
was sicherlich lauter ist als Silent (bzw. 30dB). 
Die Karte hat kein Standardlayout -> Zubehörkühler passen zur zeit nur 2 Stück.
Der Kühler ist kleiner und schwächer als der des Standardlayouts -> 
höhere Lüfter Drehzahl ->deutlich lauter.

P.S.:
Und ja klar, ein IT Techniker zimmert Systeme zusammen, das machen meist angelernte Hilfskräfte nach Schema-X, es geht hier nicht drum
einen Schaltschrank zu verdrahten sondern um bunte passgenaue Stecker in die dafür bezeichneten Buchsen zu stecken, diese mit Kabelbinder aufzuräumen ...
bla bla bla. So jemand kostet, ich spreche nicht von Lohn, vielleicht max.35euro die Stunde mit Lohn Nebenkosten, sollten es Teilzeit Kräfte sein wirds in der Regel noch billiger, dieser jenige welche baut aber in dieser Zeit just in time, wenn bestellt wurde nach Schema-X mindestens 3 Rechner welche einen Gewinn vor Abzügen mit mindestens 200€ pro Stück darstellen. (Geht zur Mindfactory legt es euch in den Warenkorb und es kommt weniger als 700€ raus) zu dem rechnen wir hier mit Onlineshoppreisen welche Pro Stück sicherlich auch noch einen Gewinnanteil von 5-15% aufschlagen auf ihre "Hersteller bezugs Preise".

Gut es kommen nun noch Lagerhaltungskosten, Arbeitsplatz, Werkzeug hinzu. Diese sind aber sicherlich schon seit Jahren abgeschrieben, und um 
einen Rechner zusammen zu bauen brauch man immer noch nur einen Schraubendreher, einen Seitenschneider und vielleicht noch einen 6-Kantschlüssel um die Mobo-Schrauben aufm Bord fest zu ziehen.

Die Kostenrechnung bei Komplettsystemen ist seit Jahren für den PO. Geht mal in den nächsten Mediamarkt und schaut euch die Rechner an, 
da weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll wenn die alte Intel generation immer noch abverkauft werden muss und das zum selben Preis
wie sie damals eingekauft wurde. 
Ein Acer Rechner mit einem alten i5 4x 2 ghz oder so +  einer GTX 440, 1000gB Festplatte win vista + win 7 32 bit upgrade für Schlappe 799€, als Gaming Rechner deklariert.

Es geht also noch viel dümmer/dreister.


Trotzdem empfinde ich wie viele andere diesen Aktions PC als Abzocke, und dafür gibt PC Games noch den Namen her, 150€ hätte
ich grade noch so verstanden, allerdings auch nur wenn die verbaute Hardware höherwertiger wäre.


----------



## Dreed79 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir vor 4 Monaten einen ganz ähnlichen Rechner zusammengebaut und bin nicht wirklich deutlich billiger gefahren. Für jemanden, der vom PC-Basteln nix versteht, isses meiner Ansicht nach ein faires Angebot. Nicht jeder hat "Spaß" daran, bei 2-3 Internet Händlern die Komponenten zu bestellen + jeweils Versandkosten von ca. 10,--€ und dann alles in ner Nacht zusammenzubauen. Beim selbst Basteln spart man nach meiner Erfahrung fast nix, es findet nur sauberer und kontrollierter statt wenn mans richtig macht und man gibt keinen cent für Hardware oder Löhne aus, die man nicht auch wirklich haben will. Ich habe mir auch schon mehrfach fertig Rechner bestellt, die ich davor zusammengestellt habe. Unfassbar, was da für Laien am Werk sind. Stundenlohn 10,--€ kommt da bestimmt hin, kostet allerdings dem Arbeitgeber 30,--€, also muss er wohl ne Marge kalkulieren oder? Andererseits muss man für den Job auch nicht wunder was für Vorkenntnisse haben, denn der Rechner wurde ja schon bereits gebaut, getestet und für stabil befunden. Is wie nen Lego Auto, muss nur noch zusammengesteckt werden. Echter Sachverstand ist nur notwendig, wenn irgendwelche Probleme bei ner Hardware Konfiguration auftreten, für die es keine Erklärung gibt.


----------



## Svatlas (10. Juli 2011)

Zu Alternate kann ich nur sagen super Laden!! Schnelle Lieferung inkl. Habe ein ähnliches System dort auch geholt und selber zusammengebaut. Inkl Monitor + Windows7 950 Euro. Ohne Monitor 810 Euro.

Was den Rechner angeht sollte aufjedenfall der 2500K gekauft werden, denn für 20Euro mehr bekommt man satte 4,3GHZ getaktet statt 3,3 GHZ. Und dem Prozessor tut es nicht weh Manche haben den auch 5GHZ getaktet aber muss nicht sein... Da kann man ruhig auf 4GB Speicher gehen und hat somit einen flotten Proc mit zukunftpotenzial nach oben. Der 2500 kann nicht getaktet werden nur die 2500K!. Voraussetzung zum übertakten ist ein Mainboard mit Chipsatz P67 min

So seid ihr auch dann beim gleichen Preis wie der Rechner da oben 4GB reichen voll und ganz aus!

Hier mein System:
Graka: Gigabyte 1GB D5 X GTX560 OCR 900Mhz
CPU: Int Core i5-2500K 3300 1155 BOX
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9ATX
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS22x SA SD bk B
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD53 (B3)P67 (Günstig und SLI-Fähig für die Zukunft, 1 Knopfdruck am Mainboard 4,3GHZ(ohne Bios Einstellungen))
Festplatte: WD 500GB WD5000AAKS BlueSA2
RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 KIT
Betriebssystem: MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Netzteil: Sharkoon SilentStorm CM 560W ATX
CPU-Kuehler: Arctic Freezer 7 PRO Rev. 2 (Passt nicht 100% mit den RAM muss kleine Modifikation vor genommen werden am Rahmen. Aber nicht tragisch) RAM ohne Kühlkoerper sollte 100% passen!

Zur Graka solltet ihr zur MSI GTX560 TI greifen da ich langsam die Befürchtung habe das was mit meiner nicht stimmt und die Bewertungen sich bewahrheiten bei Alternate. Das die Karte laut ist muss ich dementieren! Sie ist leise hat ordentlich Power! 

Selbst wenn Alternate mal pleite gehen sollte, was ich stark bezweifel hast immer die Herstellergarantie und kannst Dich an den wenden. Ist ja kein Mediamarkt & Co Schrott Produkt!

Für aktuelle Spiele reichen die Rechner locker. alle neuen  und alten Spiele laufen zu 95% auf max Einstellungen ohne den Prozessor noch die Graka zu übertakten. Das behalte ich mir vor wenns mal noetig sein sollte) 4,3GHZ und 930 MHZ Graka sind mit guter Luftkühlung  ohne Abstürze möglich. Aber übertakten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unnoetig!


----------



## pillemann81 (12. Juli 2011)

Hi! Ich hätte eine Frage zu den 2 Antec Lüftern. Sind die wie in den Bildern angebracht hinten und oben? Welcher bläßt rein und welcher raus? Falls das so ist sollte man sich vorne noch einen reinbauen?


----------



## Aladan82 (14. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab ihn mir mal als Zweitrechner gegönnt, er läuft bisher absolut zuverlässig und auch der Geräuschpegel hält sich in Grenzen. Wie zu erwarten läuft alles, was im Moment auf dem Markt ist absolut flüssig in höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD auf dem Rechner.

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich normalerweise als IT´ler meine Sachen selbst zusammenbaue, aber da ich im Moment nicht soviel Zeit und Lust hatte hab ich mir mal einen Komplett PC gegönnt. Er ist gut verarbeitet und ehrlich gesagt ist der Preis fürs Zusammenbauen ein Spottpreis, ich würde für diesen Preis keinen Finger krumm machen. 

Ich kann den Rechner jedem empfehlen, der entweder nicht soviel Ahnung oder einfach keine Lust dazu hat, einen Rechner zusammen zu bauen.


----------



## speedyoha (14. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich hab auch mal ein 2 Fragen zum PC. 

1. kann man sich die Maschine auch umkonfigurieren. Ich würde ja noch gern eine SSD mit Win7 drauf haben wollen.

2. Hat der Rechner genug Power um Nvidia 3D Vision zu benutzen? Würde das gerne mal testen.


----------



## DeviousRay (15. Juli 2011)

*gibt's aktuell bei hardwareversand.de für 777 EUR !!!*

*Besonderheiten *DirectX 11 fähig, extrem schnelle Grafikperformance, neuste Intel PU Technologie Sehr schnelle HDD-Performance
*Beschreibung *Die Konfiguration versteht sich ohne Betriebssystem !
*Zubehör *Manual,Treiber(CD)
*Steckplatz PCI-Express x16 *2
*S/PDIF *ja
*max. Anzahl S-ATA-Geräte *6xSATA300 + 2xSATA600
*Prozessor *Intel® Core i5-2500K
*Seriell *Nein
*Sound on Board *7.1 - Kanal Realtek ALC 892
*DVD-Brenner *Samsung SH-223C
*Jumperless *Ja
*System Monitoring *Ja
*Crossfire-tauglich *Nein
*Hotline *01805-711117
*Grafik *Gigabyte GeForce GTX560-TI OC 1024 MB DDR5 HDCP
*Max. Speicher *32GB
*Steckplatz PCI-Express x1 *3
*Chipsatz *Intel P67
*Power Management *Ja
*PS/2 *Mouse/Keyboard
*TV-out *Ja (HDMI)
*Lüfter *Scythe Katana 3
*Video-in *Nein
*SLI-fähig *Nein
*Raid *0,1,5,10
*Speichertakt *1333 MHz DDR3, CL9
*Hauptspeicher (Dual-Channel) *8GB-KIT DDR3 Corsair PC1333 CL
*USB 2.0 *8xUSB 2+4 optional+2xUSB3
*DVI *2x + 1x mini-HDMI
*Parallel *Nein
*Mainboard *ASUS P8P67 R3, 1155,ATX, DDR3
*Software_Z2 *Ahead Nero OEM Essentials System Software Utilities
*Gehäuse *Xigmatek Midgard
*Handbuch *deutsch
*Festplatte *Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB
*On-Board Netzwerk *10/100/1000 MBit
*Firewire *Ja
*Audio-Schnittstellen *Line-in, Mic-in, Front-out, Rear-out, Center-out
*Netzteil *be quiet! Pure Power 530W
*Steckplatz PCI *2


----------



## Svatlas (15. Juli 2011)

speedyoha schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab auch mal ein 2 Fragen zum PC.
> 
> ...



1.Ja kannst SSD nachrüsten

2. Die GTX 560 hat auch Power dafür. Allerdings solltes dafür den 2500K Processor haben und evtl Option auf SLI. Oder direkt auf die GTX 570 gehen. 3D frisst nunmal gut Leistung. Aber google mal selber was du für 3D brauchst! Ohne 3D ist der Rechner TOP defenitiv.


----------



## gothicer2005 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren, wann von euch der nächste PC Games PC ungefähr vorgestellt wird, bzw. in welchen Abständen ihr diese PC-Systeme zusammenstellt. Ich würde mir nämlich gerne kurz vor Battlefield 3 eine neue Kiste kaufen und eure Angebote sind vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis kaum zu toppen. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass das aktuelle Angebote auch wunderbar für B3 reichen würde, jedoch möchte ich auch ein bissel voraus planen^^. 
PS: Ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige der sich einen neuen PC für B3 kaufen wird... deswegen würde ich im Oktober mal darüber nachdenken ob das nicht eine lukrative Sache wäre.


----------



## Mark9217 (26. Juli 2011)

Ist in diesem PC eine Wireless LAN 802.11n Karte verbaut?
Konnte ich jetzt nirgendwo lesen...


----------



## Loken (3. September 2011)

Meine Frage wäre die selbe wie die von gothicer2005, ist schon ein nächster PC-Games PC in Planung, bzw. absehbar, wann diese rauskommen?


----------



## Phoenix77 (3. September 2011)

das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Sunrunner (6. Oktober 2011)

speedyoha schrieb:


> 1. kann man sich die Maschine auch umkonfigurieren. Ich würde ja noch gern eine SSD mit Win7 drauf haben wollen.


 
Nur ein kleiner tipp:
SSD's sind meiner meinung nach nicht unbedingt für ein OS geeignet.
Die SSD platten haben leider die eigenschaft, sehr schnell (im vergleich zu herkömmlichen HDD's) an datenschwund zu leiden, ähnlich wie bei Flash speichern. Daher kann es passieren, dass du Windows regelmäßig neu aufsetzen muss.
P.s. ich habe eine ältere SSD mit Win7 drauf, daher kenne ich das Problem.
Wenn dieser "fehler" bei neuren SSD's nicht mehr auftritt, viel spaß


----------



## DrKillswitch (6. Oktober 2011)

hey leute 

also was so viele leute sagen, von wegen abzocke....also der pc ist an sich zwar etwas teurer als wenn man ihn selbst zusammenstellen würde, aber!...der pc wurde ausgiebig von pcgames getestet.... also welche sachen wie miteinander zusammenpassen und eine perfekte kombi erstellt, dh. der pc arbeitet perfekt zusammen mit eingebauten features.
Dadurch ist der PC eig top und der preis ist klar, da die leute die den zusammengestellt haben auch etwas davon haben wollen.


----------



## DrKillswitch (6. Oktober 2011)

*re zu allen*

hey leute 

also was so viele leute sagen, von wegen abzocke....also der pc ist an sich zwar etwas teurer als wenn man ihn selbst zusammenstellen würde, aber!...der pc wurde ausgiebig von pcgames getestet.... also welche sachen wie miteinander zusammenpassen und eine perfekte kombi erstellt, dh. der pc arbeitet perfekt zusammen mit eingebauten features.
Dadurch ist der PC eig top und der preis ist klar, da die leute die den zusammengestellt haben auch etwas davon haben wollen.


----------



## Loken (20. November 2011)

@PC-Games: Ist denn schon ein neuer Editors Choice PC in Planung?


----------



## Shemichaza (20. November 2011)

DrKillswitch schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> also was so viele leute sagen, von wegen abzocke....also der pc ist an sich zwar etwas teurer als wenn man ihn selbst zusammenstellen würde, aber!...der pc wurde ausgiebig von pcgames getestet.... also welche sachen wie miteinander zusammenpassen und eine perfekte kombi erstellt, dh. der pc arbeitet perfekt zusammen mit eingebauten features.
> Dadurch ist der PC eig top und der preis ist klar, da die leute die den zusammengestellt haben auch etwas davon haben wollen.



das ist Komplett falsch, das ist reine Abzocke ausserdem mit 10 min. googeln weisst du auch was am besten ist.

habe ne GTX 570 und nen i5 2500k mit SSD und 4 GB Ram + W7 für nur 840€ gekauft, und jetzt sag nicht das die keine abzocke betreiben


----------



## HMCpretender (27. November 2011)

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass das Wasser bald abfließt, denn auf ne 128 GB-SSD passen halt nicht so viele Spiele...


----------



## Matzekk (28. November 2011)

Ich wüsste gern was für eine SSD verbaut ist, da es ja bei der Schnelligkeit einige Unterschiede gibt!


----------



## asrai (1. Dezember 2011)

Also ich find die pc´s deutlich überteuert... ich hab für meinen gerademal knappe 500€ bezahlt und schaff im 3d mark vantage knapp 14200 punkte. selbst wenn es darum geht,dass die komponenten zusammenpassen, dann gebt einfach mal die einzelnen, hier verwendeten komponenten bei google ein und spart euch 250 €.


----------



## Sheggo (2. Dezember 2011)

was bringt denn ein PC mit einer Festplattenkapazität von 128GB, selbst wenn er noch so schnell ist? soviel sollte man ja schon für windows und office einplanen...


----------



## TheChicky (2. Dezember 2011)

Matzekk schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gern was für eine SSD verbaut ist, da es ja bei der Schnelligkeit einige Unterschiede gibt!



Die du in der Praxis aber kaum bemerken wirst.


----------



## UthaSnake (20. Dezember 2011)

April 2012, so lange kann man auch noch warten


----------



## grossesmannes (7. Januar 2012)

Kompletter Schwachsinn. 128GB klingen auf den ersten BLick zwar ausreichend, sind i der Praxis aber viel zu wenig.
Ich selbst habe auch eine 80GB SSD, aber noch mit 2x1 TB normalen Pladden (Habe viele Daten; VIdeos, zahlreich Spiele installiert, Windows selbst frisst ja schon ^^)

Größere SSD's sind eh nicht zu bezahlen, da kommt ja immer noch ne normale HD 10x billiger auch wenn sich die Preise noch verfünffachen...


----------



## Veez (8. Januar 2012)

mein PC is ziemlich ähnlich, hat nur noch ne 1TB HDD drinnen und nen 2500K, Lüftersteuerung, ein besseres Gehäuse und noch ein bisschen schnick schnack, ingesamt hab ich dann so um die 700€ bezahlt, warum is also euer teil um soviel teurer? o.O


----------



## rotskippy (13. Januar 2012)

PC Marke Eigenbau anhand des PC-Games-Editor-Choice-PC's

Intel Core i5-2500K - ca. 200 €

Windows 7 Home Premium OEM - 70 €

Asus P8H67-V Rev.3.0 - ca. 87 €

Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher(PC1600, 8 GB, CL9) - ca. 46,50 €

Samsung SSD 830 64 GB SATA 6GB's PC Upgrade Kit - ca. 102 €
>>> Wird für Windows 7 + diverse Progs verwendet und für SWTOR. Der Rest kommt auf die HDD's

GraKa aktuell noch spieltauglich


----------



## rotskippy (13. Januar 2012)

rotskippy schrieb:


> PC Marke Eigenbau anhand des PC-Games-Editor-Choice-PC's
> 
> Intel Core i5-2500K - ca. 200 €
> 
> ...




P.S. Für die neue GraKa nicht mehr als 160 €. Also bin ich noch immer unter 700 € Gesamtpreis. Warum soll ich nen batzen Geld fürs Zusammenbauen blechen. Windows installieren kriegt ja wohl jeder hin der Ahnung von der Materie hat. Und die paar Teile zusammenstecken ist ja wohl easy going


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2012)

rotskippy schrieb:


> P.S. Für die neue GraKa nicht mehr als 160 €. Also bin ich noch immer unter 700 € Gesamtpreis. Warum soll ich nen batzen Geld fürs Zusammenbauen blechen. Windows installieren kriegt ja wohl jeder hin der Ahnung von der Materie hat. Und die paar Teile zusammenstecken ist ja wohl easy going


 
man sollte nicht von sich auf anderen schließen, manche haben einfach überhaupt keine Ahnung
bzw. manche haben auch ganz einfach keine Lust/Zeit/[div. Hinderungsgründe]


----------



## JillValentine21 (14. Januar 2012)

Ich kann nur bestätigen SSDs sind echt gut ich habe nun eine 60GB OCZ Agility 3 Series für Win7 Ultimate plus Treiber und paar kleine Programme und muss echt sagen supi kein Lärm mehr und keine Vibrationen.. Dafür höre und spüre ich meine 500GB HDD für Spiele usw leider  noch aber es ist echt ein gewaltiger Unterschied weil Programme usw viel schneller geöffnet werden und auch Installationen sowie Vireprüfungen brauchen nicht einmal mehr die Hälfte der Zeit.. hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.. Betriebsystem kommt niemals wieder auf ne HDD nur noch auf SSD


----------



## JillValentine21 (14. Januar 2012)

Sunrunner schrieb:


> Nur ein kleiner tipp:
> SSD's sind meiner meinung nach nicht unbedingt für ein OS geeignet.
> Die SSD platten haben leider die eigenschaft, sehr schnell (im vergleich zu herkömmlichen HDD's) an datenschwund zu leiden, ähnlich wie bei Flash speichern. Daher kann es passieren, dass du Windows regelmäßig neu aufsetzen muss.
> P.s. ich habe eine ältere SSD mit Win7 drauf, daher kenne ich das Problem.
> Wenn dieser "fehler" bei neuren SSD's nicht mehr auftritt, viel spaß


 
Dann hast du aber noch eine von den aller ersten SSDs oder du hast eine komische erwischt.. Meine OCZ Agility 3 hat in sämtlichen Foren nur gute    Bewertungen bekommen bzw sind die die eine haben begeistert.. und ich selber auch... 

Naja sicher lässt sich darüber streiten und es kann ja immer mal passieren das man ein ich sag mal "schwarzes Schaf" erwischt... aber bei einer normalen HDD kann es auch durchaus zu Datenverlust kommen und sowieso sollte man Windows regelmäßig mal neu aufsetzen

Wenn man die SSD vernünftig konfiguriert und nicht gerade ein gesaugtes Windows installiert und die Platte nicht bis zum Überlaufen mit Müll vollklatscht kommt es in der Regel nicht zu Datenverlusten..


----------



## JillValentine21 (14. Januar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast meine Aussage nicht bzw. falsch verstanden.
> 
> Ich sprach zwar von Stundenlohn, meinte damit aber nicht den Lohn, den der Arbeitnehmer ( Entgelt ) erhält, sondern was man für Stundensätze an IT Firmen bezahlen darf und da sind meine o.g. Summen noch günstig.
> 
> Ich baue meinen PC seit dem 12 Lebensjahr aus- und natürlich auch wieder zusammen, trotzdem brauch ich für einen komplett neuen PC durchaus meine 2h+ ( inklusive BS installieren etc. ).


 
50€ kommen schon hin mein Vater hatte damals auch ein PC-Problem . Ein Techniker kam hat kurz reingeschaut und den RAM gewechselt das war ne Sache von nicht einmal 20 Min und mein Vater musste 50€ zahlen OHNE den RAM und das ist heftig..


----------



## z3ro22 (31. Januar 2012)

ich bin da ja skeptisch ka aber bei meinem händler bekomme ich es fast 200 € billiger


----------



## derlukas90 (2. Februar 2012)

Schade. Grade eben angekommen, ausgepackt, angeschaltet... Dann ein lauter Knall und alle Sicherungen raus. Jetzt geht nichts mehr... Wirklich Schade... Alternate schaut sich das bald an. Das blöde ist nur das erneute warten....


----------



## z3ro22 (12. Februar 2012)

tz viel zu teuer ich bezahle bei meinem händler für den rechner nur 650€ und bekomm dafür noch eine 570gtx...


----------



## Svatlas (12. Februar 2012)

Man bekommt alles billiger wenn man sucht.....der Preisunterschied beläuft sich daraus das der PC zusammengebaut ist und das kostet auch Arbeitszeit. Daher der Aufschlag gegenueber den Einzelteilen. Und es gibt Leute die können das nicht selber bauen. Daher ist das doch ok. Hab ähnlichen Rechner, fast identisch, und der rennt wie Sau)

Hardware mit identischer Hardware vergleichen und nicht billig mit teuer.... 

Nur eine 128gb SDD ist dennoch was schwach dann. Allein windows verschlingt massig gb zum booten ok aber fürn Datenträger viel zuwenig!


----------



## z3ro22 (12. Februar 2012)

@Svatlas der zusammenbau ist bei mir auch umsonst und wird nicht gerechnet...

scheint nicht über all so ein service zu geben.


----------



## loener (18. Februar 2012)

@ z3ro22: dann verrat doch mal Deinen Händler und Deine Zusammenstellung, damit andere auch sparen können


----------



## dmwDragon (24. Februar 2012)

989€ finde ich ein wenig teuer


----------



## z3ro22 (9. März 2012)

@loener powersoft


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_W (13. März 2012)

Wer selbst schraubt spart sicherlich etwa 100 Euro, hat aber auch die Arbeit und muss bei einem Defekt selbst aufwändige Fehlersuche betreiben. Ich denke also der geringe Aufpreis ist den Service wert, zumal man diesen Komplett-PC bei Nichtgefallen auch einfach zurück schicken kann. Bei einem selbstgebauten Computer ist sowas ja nicht möglich.


----------



## Svatlas (23. März 2012)

Das stimmt und es vergessen sehr viele! Billiger gehts immer....nur was bekomm ich wirklich dafür....das ist die andere Frage . Allerdings nur 128 GB würd ich mir das Ding nicht kaufen. Man ist innerhalb von einer Woche locker an der Speicherkapazität angelangt und dann isses nur noch Frust. Daher ist hier eine extra Platte Pflicht. Nur meine persönliche Meinung und das System ist ansich Top!

Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt, damit mein Fanboy nicht mehr meckert!


----------



## z3ro22 (20. Januar 2013)

das ganze ding bekomme ich locker für 400€ weniger.

daran ist nichts billig.


----------



## z3ro22 (20. Januar 2013)

zu mal jeder 12 jährige ein pc zusammenbauen kann...


----------

